# WotLK - fliegen lernen



## Kleiner Teufel (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

Grade habe ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder in die World of Warcraft geschaut und finde es recht mühsam von A nach B reiten zu müssen. Kann man wirklich erst ab Lvl 77 Kaltwetterflug lernen? 

Wo ist denn der entsprechende Lehrer dafür? 


Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Antworten.
Ein kleiner Teufel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (17. Oktober 2009)

Kleiner schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Grade habe ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder in die World of Warcraft geschaut und finde es recht mühsam von A nach B reiten zu müssen. Kann man wirklich erst ab Lvl 77 Kaltwetterflug lernen?
> 
> ...


Ja es geht leider erst ab der Stufe 77.
Der Lehrer dafür steht in Dalaran auf Krasus' Landeplatz.Oder es gibt auch noch einen im Sholarzar(Mit sicherheit falsch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)becken.
1000 Gold benötigst du dafür.


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

ich glaaaaube man kann mit einem lvl 80er ein account gebundenes item kaufen, dass man an twinks senden kann um sie auf lvl 70 (?) kaltwetterfliegen zu lassen

edit: lvl 68


----------



## Pokopuschel (17. Oktober 2009)

Fals du einen 80er char der gleichen Fraktion hättest (was ich aber bezweifle da du ja seit langem erst wieder mal reingeschaut hast) könntest du für 1000g in dalaran ein accountgebundenes buch kaufen. Das würde deinem anderen char dann kaltwetterflug beibringen können.

so kannst du wirklich nur ab 77 in Dalaran und ich glaube noch Kriegshymnenfeste/valianzfeste kaufen (1000g)


----------



## Zauberziege (17. Oktober 2009)

Man Kann in Dala ein BUch beim Reitlehrer Kaufen, dann kannste ab 68 Fliegen.
Kostet aber auch 1000 Gold
Mit nem 80er kaufen und an den twink schicken 

Gruß Ziege


----------



## Draolin (17. Oktober 2009)

ja man kann es als 80er für seine twinks holen und diese können es dann schon früher benutzen. hast du allerdings noch keinen 80er char kannst du erst mit 77 für 1000g auf krasus landeplatz kaufen.

edit: ok da wrane welche schneller als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (17. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ich glaaaaube man kann mit einem lvl 80er ein account gebundenes item kaufen, dass man an twinks senden kann um sie auf lvl 70 (?) kaltwetterfliegen zu lassen
> 
> edit: lvl 68


Stimmt das geht auch.
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen,dass er nen 80er hat,wenn er seit langem mal wieder reingeschaut hat.Aber kann ja sein.Nichts ist unmöglich...Toyota 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (17. Oktober 2009)

Entweder

Man hat noch keinen 80er:
- Lehrer in Dalaran am Flugpunkt oder im Sholazarbecken
- ab Lvl 77
- 1000g

Oder man hat einen 80er:
- Lehrer in Dalaran am Flugpunkt oder im Sholazarbecken verkauft Acc-gebundenen Folianten (welchen man dann zum Twink schicken kann)
- ab Lvl 68
- 1000g


----------



## Annovella (17. Oktober 2009)

MUSS man wirklich einen 80er haben? Weil davon steht nichts wenn man sich das Item anschaut. Probiert habe ich es noch nicht. Hm..


----------



## Chelrid (17. Oktober 2009)

soweit ich weiß muss mindestens ein char den kaltwetterflug gelernt haben, ob das zwingend ein 80er sein muss weiß ich nciht, da ich erst mit 80 wieder beim lehrer war.


----------



## Asterixx (17. Oktober 2009)

Oh man, ich dachte wir spielen alle ein und das selbe Spiel?
Und doch sind die Antworten so unterschiedlich^^

Also, wenn du bereits einen lvl 80 Char besitzt, der bereits in Nordend und der Schwerbenwelt fliegen kann, kannst du in Dalaran bei einem blauen Drachen der am Landeplatz wo der Windreitmeister für die WOW-Airline steht, ein Accountgebundenes Buch kaufen.
Es kostet 1000 Gold und ermöglicht einem Twink der Mindeststuffe 68 das Fliegen.
Mount vorausgesetzt.
Du musst das Buch nur an dem entsprechendem Char per Post schicken.
Dabei ist es egal auf welchem Server sich der Char befindet solange er der selben Fraktion angehört wie der, der das Buch gekauft hat.

Solltest du noch keinen Level 80 Char haben, so musst du dich tatsächlich leider bis Level 77 gedulden bis du endlich fliegen kannst.


----------



## Geretala (17. Oktober 2009)

> Du musst das Buch nur an dem entsprechendem Char per Post schicken.
> Dabei ist es egal auf welchem Server sich der Char befindet solange er der selben Fraktion angehört wie der, der das Buch gekauft hat.




wie kann ich denn einem twink auf nem anderen Server etwas per Post schicken?


----------



## Kronas (17. Oktober 2009)

Geretala schrieb:


> wie kann ich denn einem twink auf nem anderen Server etwas per Post schicken?


garnicht, falls du dort keinen 80er hast


----------



## Tamahagane (17. Oktober 2009)

ich denke es reicht ein char der 77 und der kann es dann einem twink schicken der 68 is und der kann es dann benutzten.
80 muss der nich sein, weil das item kannst ja mit 77 kaufen und dann kannst es auch nem twink schicken.


----------



## -cqwerty (17. Oktober 2009)

Du musst das Buch nur an dem entsprechendem Char per Post schicken.
Dabei ist es egal auf welchem Server sich der Char befindet solange er der selben Fraktion angehört wie der, der das Buch gekauft hat.


Oh man ich dachte wir spielen alle das gleich Spiel , ich spiel World of Warcraft und du?

Du kannst deine Chars auf anderen Servern post schicken
fail..


----------



## BalianTorres (17. Oktober 2009)

Asterixx schrieb:


> Du musst das Buch nur an dem entsprechendem Char per Post schicken.
> Dabei ist es egal auf welchem Server sich der Char befindet solange er der selben Fraktion angehört wie der, der das Buch gekauft hat.



Ja nee....is klar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zitier dich da mal selber: "Oh man ich dachte wir spielen alle das gleich Spiel , ich spiel World of Warcraft und du?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Oktober 2009)

Kleiner schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Grade habe ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder in die World of Warcraft geschaut und finde es recht mühsam von A nach B reiten zu müssen. Kann man wirklich erst ab Lvl 77 Kaltwetterflug lernen?
> 
> ...



In dalaran ja ab 77, oder wenne nen 80er hast kannste nen accbound foliant kaufen den chars ab lvl 68 (also gleich wenn sie nordend können) benutzen können


----------



## Fusssi (17. Oktober 2009)

Oder man benutzt die Suchfunktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry aber der Tipp hat noch gefehlt.


----------



## Kleiner Teufel (17. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Antworten. 

Ich dachte ja irgendwie gelesen zu haben, dass das Fliegen auch früher möglich ist. Nun weiss ich wie das funktioniert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rio91 (17. Oktober 2009)

Was würde ich an erster Stelle tun , wenn ich nicht wissen würde wo der Lehrer für die entsprechende Ausbildung ist? hmmm
Ich glaube...... ich würde Ingame nachfragen 
und nicht im Forum..aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (19. Oktober 2009)

Kleiner schrieb:


> Hallo
> Grade habe ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder in die World of Warcraft geschaut und finde es recht mühsam von A nach B reiten zu müssen. Kann man wirklich erst ab Lvl 77 Kaltwetterflug lernen?
> Wo ist denn der entsprechende Lehrer dafür?
> Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Antworten.
> ...



Kaltwetterfliegen gibts ab 68 wenn du das Buch für 1.000g in Dalaran am Landeplatz kaufst.


----------

